# Escambia River, Quintette



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Launch around 4 Friday afternoon planning on staying all night after some Flatheads. Catching bait was not a problem. The bream bite is on fire right now. We only managed one small fish around 9pm and after no more bites and lots of moving we head to the ramp around 1. I'll try it again soon. Also the river fell out fast while we were there, about 1.5' judging by the wet marks on the trees...maybe slowed things.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

better then home sleeping :thumbsup:


----------

